# Job Opportunity



## MariaValenzuela (Nov 25, 2013)

Hello,

We are looking for 2 certified coders with experience with E/M to start immediately.  We are a very high volume office and growing located in Gilbert, AZ at US60/Higley.  We have 3 coders and are in need of two more.  If interested please send resume to mvalenzuela@mezonaortho.com.



I look forward to hearing from you.

Thank you,
Maria


----------



## ELAINE0727 (Nov 25, 2013)

Is this job remote?


----------



## luzgarcia123 (Dec 2, 2013)

Is this working from home in the Arizona area?


----------



## hendriks (Dec 5, 2013)

*E/M Coder positions....*

Are these positions in Salt Lake City, Ut? I have experience that you are looking for.


----------



## theresa.dix@tennova.com (Dec 6, 2013)

hendriks said:


> Are these positions in Salt Lake City, Ut? I have experience that you are looking for.



The message above said AZ. So it is not in Utah.


----------

